# output and intake placement?



## rlmallory1991 (Jan 24, 2012)

I was wanting.to use a tank as a room divider and was wondering if I could put both the output and intake of the filter on one side together. (Not the front or.back but the side approx 1 foot apart). Or would that be too close and not make enough water movement?
Srry if dumb questions lol
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## lucid_eye (Apr 12, 2009)

I actually do this on all of my tanks with no issue. I have my spraybar at the surface, with the filter inlet line directly below it. Then place 1,2, or 3 powerheads (depending on the size of the tank) in locations that will cause a circular current. For instance place one in the opposite lower corner from the spray bar pointing towards the filter intake. You can actually see the food, waste, etc. flow along the surface down the far side of the tank and then across the bottom to the filter inlet. Does that make sense?


----------



## lucid_eye (Apr 12, 2009)

I actually do this on all of my tanks with no issue. I have my spraybar at the surface, with the filter inlet line directly below it. Then place 1,2, or 3 powerheads (depending on the size of the tank) in locations that will cause a circular current. For instance place one in the opposite lower corner from the spray bar pointing towards the filter intake. You can actually see the food, waste, etc. flow along the surface down the far side of the tank and then across the bottom to the filter inlet. Does that make sense? Im no artist but here is a rough diagram, and you can add pwerheads anywhere in this system to strengthen the current or I add a ugj with the inlet to the pump near the filter inlet and the jets pointing back at the pump


----------



## Ptyochromis (Mar 23, 2012)

If the divider will let water through then you can put them on opposite ends of the tank. Don't put them right next to eachother, or on the same side of the divider. If your divider blocks water flow then you will need 2 filters. Don't really understand what you are asking, but you want the water to 'flow' through the whole tank so you don't have dead zones.


----------



## Ptyochromis (Mar 23, 2012)

You can see my intake/output placement in my tank here.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

rlmallory1991 said:


> I was wanting.to use a tank as a room divider and was wondering if I could put both the output and intake of the filter on one side together. (Not the front or.back but the side approx 1 foot apart). Or would that be too close and not make enough water movement?
> Srry if dumb questions lol
> Thanks in advance!!


Depends on the size of the tank and the flow. I have my outputs right next to my intakes with no issues and have never had issues. The water is pushed so far out the outputs that it hits the other side of the tank before bouncing back.


----------

